
Input type=“country” - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2017/11/input-type-country/
======
Piskvorrr
Keeping everyone happy and not causing major diplomatic incidents. Easy‽

Yup. Now that you've mentioned the Falklands - those should sort under "M"
(for "Malvinas"), everyone* knows that, right? Don't get me started on that
farce of a name that hides under the acronym FYROM, either. And, btw, some
existing and recognized countries have an ISO-3166 shortname which its
populace mostly considers offensive ("Czechia"). Yeah. Easy peasy.

Not to mention the previous half-baked browser-specific solutions such as
input=date...nope, I don't have any hope for this proposal.

(Everyone in Argentina, that is.)

